# Luna passed away



## annm78 (Aug 18, 2001)

Not sure if anyone will remember her, but she was a puppy I found 8 years ago on the streets in Italy. She was really sick and I brought her back to the US with me. I joined this board then back then and learned so much about this wonderful breed. Anyway, sorry for the rambling. Luna just passed away this morning, less than 2 hours ago. It doesn't even feel real. 

We're not sure what happened, but the vet tech said it didn't look like bloat. I was up feeding my son and I heard her in the kitchen. I thought she needed water, so I got up to give her some and she was laying on the floor breathing very shallow. I woke my husband and told him there was something wrong with her and we needed to go to the emergency vet. As we prepared to go her breathing got more shallow and slowed and eventually stopped. We're having her cremated and her ashes spread in a rose garden for pets. I don't even know what to do now. She was only 8







RIP Luna 9/7/09


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very sorry for your loss of dear sweet Luna. What a loved life she had, a warm loving home and family with you. Wishing you some comfort today as you miss your special girl. Thank you for sharing her story. Run free, beautiful Luna.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish I could give better words of comfort. She knew she was loved and she knew you saved her. RIP Luna.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this. Thanks for bringing Luna back 8 years ago. Time just goes by way to fast. Thinking of you and your family today.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i hope you can find comfort in knowing that you gave her a wonderful home and lots of love!! take care


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss. You gave her eight great years that she would not have had otherwise. RIP Luna.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It's always surreal, no matter when or how. Our thoughts are with you and your family. Be good to yourselves in this difficult time and know
both you and she are so blessed for having had each other.


----------



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. I understand the feeling of "not feeling real" as you said. Beautiful picture of Luna!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family at this time. Luna was a beautiful girl and was lucky to have you as her family.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and the pain you are going through. She was a very lucky girl, and what a good decision you made 8 years ago!


----------



## annm78 (Aug 18, 2001)

Thanks for the responses. It's very strange not having her in the house or hearing her outside barking. This is where she'll spend the rest of her time: petrestinc.com


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Rest in peace, beautiful Luna. We lost Ray unexptectedly at 8 yrs of age also in almost the same way. At least Luna, as Ray, didn't suffer. I know that doesn't help the hurt very much, but hopefully in some small way, it's a tiny comfort.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss...we lost Puppy Sarge to bloat last November on her birthday. So sudden...so unreal.

I'm sure Luna always knew she was deeply loved.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I can only hope that you can now find comfort in the many memories of times you had together.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I am so sad for you


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> 8 is too young to die. i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## annm78 (Aug 18, 2001)

Thanks so much for the kind words. Last night was very difficult, and my kids aren't up yet this morning, so the house is too somber. This is normally when Luna would be laying by my feet enjoying the kid-free time







I've had other dogs pass away, but none were this hard to handle. I just miss her so much. Anyway, thought I'd post some more pictures.

This is how she looked when I first found her:









About a month later:









With my son last year:









And most recently, taken at the end of July:









Thanks for reading


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, I do remember Luna! I'm so sorry for your loss.







May she rest in peace.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I remember Luna. Im so sorry she is gone. It is hard to lose them I lost Sash a yr ago and still talk about him. 
He was only 8, almost 9 too








It is SO quiet and strange when theyre gone but we are the ones left behind and they are at peace. 
You sure gave Luna a wonderful life!! She knew she was loved, thats all that matters


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Luna. Frankly losing a dog is a nightmare.
(I had no idea that Sash was gone, that hurts.)


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss. they are all so incredibly special. the only consolation is that when one leaves, it gives you the opportunity to know another one.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Luna. She was a beautiful girl and what an adventure you had together. They are never here long enough and it goes by so quickly...


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I too remember the story of Luna. Did she not have some kind of hip surgery too? It was a wonderful story. I am so sorry to hear of this. You gave her a life. Sweet sweet Luna


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry. She looks so beautiful. It sounds like she did not suffer. You gave her a wonderful home.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry she's gone. It sounds like maybe she left you without suffering which would be wonderful. You can feel at peace you did not have to make the agonizing decision to put her down anyway, which doesn't mean she's any less gone from your life but for me that would be better I think. Furry fuzzy hugs from me & my furkids.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry!

What a heartbreak!! 

Tanya


----------



## annm78 (Aug 18, 2001)

Thanks, all. It's been about a week and some days I'm still in denial. Last night I touched her bed and told her good night as if she were really there. When I'm up for a night feeding with my son I look and listen for her spirit. She was such a part of my life. I feel bad because since the kids came I hadn't had as much time for her. 

I stopped at Petsmart for their pet adoption event and seeing those dogs didn't make me want another. They were just dogs, but to me Luna was like a person









Now that I've had time to think more about it I think it was her heart or something else that caused total organ failure. When she was a puppy she had heartworms and also ehrlichiosis, which caused an enlarged spleen. I'm sure being so sick that young weakened her. I just have peace knowing it was quick.

Sarah - You're right - she had bilateral FHO's around a year old.

Sorry to hear about Sash







I remember him, too.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I would just like to add my condolences on your loss of Luna, too. We only just lost our 9 yr old Klaus on August 4. Because we lost him in a similar way-I felt (and some days still do) much like you: in denial, how could this have happened so quickly and without warning?

Regardless of why, the loss is still painful and again, I'm so sorry. Luna was quite a bedraggled sight when you got her, but due to your love and care she grew into a beautiful dog and companion.


----------

